# Staining/Painting a small rock wall in front of house



## dustinst22 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all, my wife and I just purchased this beach house and we aren't fond of the white rock wall color. Eventually we'll be replacing the garage door and front door with a modern walnut update (going for a mid century modern look), and I'd like to stain or paint this 2 foot rock wall in front of the house with a color that is approximately walnut tone. What product would be good for this, and will it hold up fine? It seems a stain might be best to show the texture through better, but I'm unfamiliar with this type of project.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

dustinst22 said:


> Hi all, my wife and I just purchased this beach house and we aren't fond of the white rock wall color. Eventually we'll be replacing the garage door and front door with a modern walnut update (going for a mid century modern look), and I'd like to stain or paint this 2 foot rock wall in front of the house with a color that is approximately walnut tone. What product would be good for this, and will it hold up fine? It seems a stain might be best to show the texture through better, but I'm unfamiliar with this type of project.


Arborcoat Semitransparent water based stain would look fantastic I bet.. In before the hammer! Now run forest run!


----------



## dustinst22 (Aug 12, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Arborcoat Semitransparent water based stain would look fantastic I bet.. In before the hammer! Now run forest run!


Thanks. As far as I can tell this is a wood stain. Need something for rock.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------

